# Drehen von Videos



## roger_moore (6. August 2002)

Erstmals tut's mir leid wegen dem Forum, das hier ist bestimmt falsch, aber ich hab einfach kein besser geeignetes gefunden.

Also, ich hab mit meiner (bzw. der meines Vaters ) Canon PowerShot Pro90 IS ein paar kurze Videos gedreht. Jetzt hab ich die auf den PC übertragen, lief alles bestens. Nun hab ich aber das Problem, dass die avi-Vids, die ich im Hochformat gedreht hab, aufm Kopf stehen! Ich hab aber überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ich die gerade bringe, geht das überhaupt? Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das gar nicht möglich ist.

Danke


----------



## goela (7. August 2002)

Da musst (bzw. kannst) Du ein Videoschnittprogramm nehmen. Mit diesem kannst Du dann Dein AVI entprechend drehen.
Bei Adobe Premiere gibt's eine Trailversion (70MB) die läuft 30Tage. Damit kannst Du es drehen (Am besten im Videoschnittforum fragen)

Leider ist mir kein Tool bekannt, dass nur AVI dreht!


----------



## Dunsti (7. August 2002)

das müsste eigentlich mit VirtualDub funktionieren. Das is soweit ich weiß sogar Freeware ! 


Dunsti


----------



## roger_moore (7. August 2002)

Vielen Dank, dieses Programm scheint auch ein bisschen kleiner als Adobe Premiere zu sein.  Aber da ich wirkich ne ziemliche Flasche in solchen Sachen bin, finde ich keine Funktion, um die Videos zu drehen. Ich hab jetzt ca. ne halbe Std gesucht, nix... Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären? 

Grüsse


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

Wie groß ist das Video?


----------



## roger_moore (7. August 2002)

Also es sind mehrere kleine, keines ist über 1.2 MB gross. Aber wieso musst du das wissen?


----------



## goela (7. August 2002)

Es geht mit VirtualDub, wenn man über einen MJPEG Treiber verfügt!
Ich nehme an, dass das AVI von der Kamera im MotionJPEG (MJEPG) komprimiert wird.
Das Video sollte im MediaPlayer (nicht im QuickTimePlayer) abspielbar sein, dann geht's mit VirtualDub!

Hier eine Anleitung wie es mit VirtualDub geht!
- VirtualDub öffnen
- AVI Öffnen (File - Open Video File)
- Filter auswählen (Video - Filters -> Dialog Add ->
  Aus Liste den Filter Rotate oder Rotate2)
  Bei Filter rotate2 hat man mehr Einstellungen!
- Drehwinkel definieren (entweder -90 oder 90 je wie man die
  Kamera gedreht hat)
- Codec für Komprimierung auswählen (Video - Compression ->
  was man möchte DIVX, MJPEG etc)
- AVI umrechnen (File - Save as AVI)

Ich hatte einen MotionJPEG Treiber von meiner FAST Videoschnittkarte! Falls Du keinen hast, dann müsstes Du mal im Internet nach einem Suchen! Probier mal den hier.


----------



## roger_moore (7. August 2002)

Eines der Videos steht dank deiner Anleitung jetzt gerade, vielen Dank! Nun ist aber rechts dieses hässliche "PICVideo" und links http://www.jpg.com geschrieben, kann ich das nicht irgendwie wegkriegen? Das hemmt meine ganze Freude...


----------



## goela (7. August 2002)

Da ich auf Win98 meinen FAST MJPEG Treiber hatte, erschien der Text nur beim MediaPlayer aber nicht in VirtualDub.
Also habe ich jetzt den PIC-MJPEG unter Win2000 installiert und musste leider feststellen, dass dort immer der Text zu sehen war!

Nun habe weiter gesucht und einen anderen MJPEG Codec gefunden, der 60 Tage ohne Einschränkung funktioniert!

Den findest Du hier..

Hoffe, dass Du jetzt vor Freude tanzt......


----------



## MoMo (8. August 2002)

@Goela: So'n blödes Logo erscheint ja auch beim MainConcept-Codec. Frage mich nur, warum die alle denken, sie müssten mit ihren Logos den Film verschönern...


----------



## goela (8. August 2002)

...die wollen doch nur, dass man sich den Codec kauft!

Da finde ich solche Codecs besser, die man als Trailversion voll funktionsfähig sind.
In rogers Fall braucht er wahrscheinlich diesen Codec nur einmal - und für sowas muss man nun wirklich kein Geld ausgeben!


----------

